# Pozole Verde



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

OK, cooler weather is creeping in, and I love me some good Pozole. So here is a recipe that my kids want me to make all the time. I am sure I will get some flak about the Verde part not being homemade. Believe me when I tell you that I have made the Verde sauce many different ways, and the store bought green enchilada sauce is just as good in this recipe. So here it goes....oh, and get out the big pot for this one.

2-3 pound lean pork (loin, tenderloin ) both work great..
Cube in about 1 inch chunks and brown in a little olive oil
Rough cut (large dice) 1 or 2 big red, green, or yellow bell pepper
Rough cut large red onion
1/2 a bag of shredded carrots
1 (8 oz) can diced mild green chilies (or medium if your kids won't fuss)
1/2 of a whole pod of garlic (I like me some garlic to) smashed and minced
Add all vegetables and garlic to the meat and cook for about 10 minutes
Stir in 2 small cans, or 1 large can quality green enchilada sauce. I like Las Palmas
Let this simmer for about 5 more minutes
Add 4 cups low sodium chicken broth (1 box)
Add 4 cups vegetable broth (1 box)
Add 4 cups of water (May need to add more after simmering for a while)
1 & 1/2tsp of ground cummin
1 Tbs mexican oregano (rubbed in palms to fine crush before throwing in)
About a half a bunch fine chopped cilantro (stems & all)
Kosher salt and ground pepper to taste
Let this simmer for about 2 hours, while fighting off everyone from dipping into it.
Serve with chopped cilantro, chopped green onion, and lots of lime wedges on the side.

Ring the dinner bell, and get outta the way. And print this out, you will need it again.:biggrin:

PS: I like to add me several drops xxxtra hot El Yucateco habanero sauce to my bowl...


----------



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

Silly me, add 1 large can of mexican style Pozole. The LARGE can, drained. Like the 1/2 gallon sized can!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds 👍


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

deer camp food!
wild hog back-strap what Ima thinking...
I 'll try it'''


----------



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

*Updated Pozole Verde*

OK, cooler weather is creeping in, and I love me some good Pozole. So here is a recipe that my kids want me to make all the time. I am sure I will get some flak about the Verde part not being homemade. Believe me when I tell you that I have made the Verde sauce many different ways, and the store bought green enchilada sauce is just as good in this recipe. So here it goes....oh, and get out the big pot for this one.

2-3 pound lean pork (loin, tenderloin ) both work great..
Cube in about 1 inch chunks and brown in a little olive oil
Rough cut (large dice) 1 or 2 big red, green, or yellow bell pepper
Rough cut large red onion
1/2 a bag of shredded carrots
1 (8 oz) can diced mild green chilies (or medium if your kids won't fuss)
1/2 of a whole pod of garlic (I like me some garlic to) smashed and minced
Add all vegetables and garlic to the meat and cook for about 10 minutes
Stir in 2 small cans, or 1 large can quality green enchilada sauce. I like Las Palmas
Let this simmer for about 5 more minutes
Add 4 cups low sodium chicken broth (1 box)
Add 4 cups vegetable broth (1 box)
Add 4 cups of water (May need to add more after simmering for a while)
1 LARGE can Mexican hominy drained
1 & 1/2tsp of ground cummin
1 Tbs mexican oregano (rubbed in palms to fine crush before throwing in)
About a half a bunch fine chopped cilantro (stems & all)
Kosher salt and ground pepper to taste
Let this simmer for about 2 hours, while fighting off everyone from dipping into it.
Serve with chopped cilantro, chopped green onion, and lots of lime wedges on the side.

Ring the dinner bell, and get outta the way. And print this out, you will need it again.

PS: I like to add me several drops xxxtra hot El Yucateco habanero sauce to my bowl...
Gizzmo is online now Report Post


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Read this yesterday and told my wife I'll probably be making it this weekend. I know it won't be cool yet but will probably be raining. 

Thanks.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

kweber said:


> deer camp food!
> wild hog back-strap what Ima thinking...
> I 'll try it'''


but nix the carrots!
but maybe thro in some mx calabacito squash at the end...


----------



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

kweber said:


> but nix the carrots!
> but maybe thro in some mx calabacito squash at the end...


Yep, I'm not a huge fan of the carrots, but one of my little ones love em....so I lose


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for the idea. Made a shrimp pozole verde this weekend and it was great. Never made it before. I did make my own pozole verde though. Definitely a keeper. Going to try your recipe with pork when it gets cooler.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

made this for the first time over the weekend. It's a keeper.


----------

